# Silverstone FT02 at Computex



## BumbleBee (Jun 3, 2009)

it's a new design based off the Silverstone Raven and Silverstone FT01.

Source


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking at the closeups, they look to have solved their dust filter issues of the past. All filters look easily accessible, plus the front intake being blocked by the drive bays is resolved as they've added 2 more intake. The only question is if these will get sufficient airflow and not starved for air (case is raised off the desk high enough). The hot air rising solution pioneered by the Raven would be interesting to try out. 

The image with the deep top area looks great for cables, though with my nest it might prove to hamper the exhaust fan here. Anyways, depending on pricing I think I'll snap this up. Oh, and the piss poor 'good luck finding it in Canada' problem. I'll have to get around that too.


Edit: Just saw that this uses 180mm fans again. This wouldn't be so bad but you can't find them anywhere. If one needs replacing, then SoL?


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 3, 2009)

wow btx


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Looking at the closeups, they look to have solved their dust filter issues of the past. All filters look easily accessible, plus the front intake being blocked by the drive bays is resolved as they've added 2 more intake. The only question is if these will get sufficient airflow and not starved for air (case is raised off the desk high enough). The hot air rising solution pioneered by the Raven would be interesting to try out.
> 
> The image with the deep top area looks great for cables, though with my nest it might prove to hamper the exhaust fan here. Anyways, depending on pricing I think I'll snap this up. Oh, and the piss poor 'good luck finding it in Canada' problem. I'll have to get around that too.
> 
> ...



I agree with the 180mm fans, this case reminds me of what the Cooler Master ATCS 840 is to the Cooler Master HAF 932 they have very similar internals but the Cooler Master ATCS 840 is much more stylish. the Silverstone FT02 would be the stylish version of the Silverstone Raven.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmh I like ym FT01 better. This here just doesn't convince me.


----------

